# Small add: Band field in your user profile



## Chris (Jun 18, 2006)

User CP/Edit Profile.

It will only show up when you actually view someone's profile, not on their post itself:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=23

I put "None" in mine just so that you can see where it is. If you aren't in a band, well, there's no need to fill it in, is there?


----------



## Shannon (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahhh....nice.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool thanks, and can we award Shannon with the best avatar awards?


----------



## Shannon (Jun 18, 2006)

You mean the bReast avatar award?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool. Nice job, Chris.


----------



## Michael (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool idea, man. Even though I don't have a band.


----------



## angryman (Jun 19, 2006)

Great idea Chris


----------

